

Ask HN: Turnkey forum software? - needhelpplz

I&#x27;m running a SaaS but I notice that people ask the same questions or have similar problems. I want to publish these questions and solutions so that other customers can just refer to that.
======
joeyspn
Forum != Knowledge Base...

For forums, take a gander here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9410250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9410250)

For a Knowledge Base something like Zendesk or many of the options out
there... [https://www.zendesk.com/self-service/](https://www.zendesk.com/self-
service/)

~~~
needhelpplz
what I'd love is a stackoverflow like clone for my website.

